# Acrobat help plz



## ph1L86 (20. Mai 2005)

Hi,
ich probier jetzt schon ewig rum...ich habe pdfs von einer zeitschrift, da aber aus rechtliches gründen ein altes logo nicht mehr verwendet werden darf, muss ich dies entfernen.
Habe es erst so gelöst, das ich einfach ein weißes viereck drübergelegt habe. Da gibt es aber das problem, dass beim drucken das logo trotzdem erscheint, obwohl man es am bildschirm nicht sieht..ich weiß ich mehr weiter..wie kannich das einfach komplett löschen?
wäre echt froh wenn mir wer helfen könnte!

thx thx thx

jam


----------



## akrite (20. Mai 2005)

...was spricht gegen das Auswahlwerkzeug ? Anklicken , [Del] drücken und fertig - natürlich nur mit Acrobat !

Grüße
Andreas


----------

